# Weekly challenge 11/17 - 11/23  That’s extra!



## SquarePeg (Nov 16, 2018)

For this week’s challenge, photograph an ordinary subject but use your creativity and talent to make it extraordinary.  Use an unusual POV, make it a macro shot, try light painting, ICM, motion blur, use post processing or compositing, make a silhouette, use shallow dof or unusual light, or shadows, or add grain, go ultra wide or Dutch tilt...the possibilities are endless. 

New photos only please.   Get out there and use your imagination.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 16, 2018)

I am already learning...I had to google Dutch Tilt...and I like it!


----------



## snowbear (Nov 16, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am already learning...I had to google Dutch Tilt...and I like it!


Nooooooooo!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 16, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> > I am already learning...I had to google Dutch Tilt...and I like it!
> ...



@Dean_Gretsch - to _some_ people (lol), Dutch tilt is akin to selective coloring. It’s one of those things that people overused and made a cliche.  Personally, I think both can be fun if used subtly.  But then again, I still eat carbs so what do I know?


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 17, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I am already learning...I had to google Dutch Tilt...and I like it!



We call it Dutch Angle here.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 17, 2018)

Every year, several hundred Dutch people receive a royal distinction, or "appointment by the king" for all kinds of achievements and special merits.
Beautiful, but therefore painful that the official decoration belonging to this distinction is stored in a very cheap and simple plastic box. What strikes me about the lid of the box is the slightly raised lettering and therefore the nuances in lighting/reflections. Camera: Canon G9, macro settings, aviable light


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 17, 2018)

Good morning.  No matter what I do this mundane object will never be extraordinary...but still delicious.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 17, 2018)

Liquify filter:



Psychedelic Bulb- Macro Monday BW Square by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 17, 2018)

Dog Tag and P38 Can Opener


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 17, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Liquify filter



No that's the spirit.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 17, 2018)

Just a close up of my lunch/dinner water.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 17, 2018)

Photo processed with brush strokes and then texture-ized to look like on canvas


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 17, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Liquify filter



No that's the spirit.


----------



## DennyN (Nov 17, 2018)

On a mirror with the little piece of cardboard holding it up cloned out. I was tempted to clone out the edge of the mirror too but decided I kind of liked it.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 18, 2018)

Panel of our Kettler crosstrainer. Canon G9 + additional red layer + zoomblur in post.


----------



## mountainjunkie (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 19, 2018)

What you see is frying fat that has solidified in the baking pan, I made a new, second layer in post (black with a transparent circle to fit the size of the contents of the baking pan) and I slightly accentuated the color of the frying fat. Mirrored this image twice to get the final result. Camera: Canon G9


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 19, 2018)

CrepeMyrtle by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 19, 2018)

flower by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## waday (Nov 19, 2018)

Extra by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Nov 19, 2018)

waday said:


> Extra by Wade, on Flickr



Ceiling tile art or rug art?


----------



## waday (Nov 19, 2018)

CherylL said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Extra by Wade, on Flickr
> ...


Ceiling tile


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 19, 2018)

Raindrops on a window


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 20, 2018)

My wife got this from someone years ago, hangs on the wall in her hobby room, between the diplomas. The mask reminds me of the Carnival in Venice. (you could call this photo a kind of double exposure in post - on a second layer a slightly lighter enlargement of the original is made) Camera: Canon G9


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 20, 2018)

Very nice effect gk!


----------



## D7K (Nov 20, 2018)

I'll play - I'm not used to messing too much with effects so I've stuck with a one I'm sure we're all familiar with; The Oil Painting!
(If a landscape counts as an ordinary subject?!)

Taken on a trip last weekend, just as winter arrived in the mountains.


----------



## waday (Nov 20, 2018)

Extra by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## freixas (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## freixas (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## freixas (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## pathcontinues (Nov 20, 2018)

Dads’ Dinner


----------



## CherylL (Nov 20, 2018)

Before the cranberries got melted down.
1.


 
2.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 20, 2018)

Channeling @gk fotografie maybe?  My attempt


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 21, 2018)

Very cool. Looks like a grater?


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 21, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very nice effect gk!


Thank you!



CherylL said:


> Channeling @gk fotografie maybe?  My attempt
> 
> View attachment 166183


I hardly use any adjustments, normally (only) contrast or curves. For the background I thought that some purple accents, via saturation, would be nice.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 21, 2018)

*between2chairs*
(color + sepia combination)


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## waday (Nov 21, 2018)

Extra by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 22, 2018)

*Time flies when you are having fun*

I did not want to go that far...but it "smugged" so nicely.
(as always, the things that look so simple are the most time-consuming, combining the edited background with the unprocessed part of the mirror, while the rest of the image should remain intact, has taken a considerable amount of time) Created with plug-in Smudge by Pyrochild, this picture fits nicely into my gallery of absurdities.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 22, 2018)

That is a really great effect GK...molten metal! Looks like mercury.


----------



## waday (Nov 22, 2018)

Extra by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 22, 2018)

My money is on your heart...


----------



## waday (Nov 22, 2018)

Extra by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 23, 2018)

(Fuji XE1 + Meike f/2.0 - 6,5mm fisheye lens)


----------



## CherylL (Nov 28, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Very cool. Looks like a grater?



Yes a box grater held up to the window.


----------

